# Too good to be true ... surely!



## Gixer-Mark (Nov 6, 2007)

Bargain .... Or NOT a bargain .... this is the question ???? Hoax or NOT a hoax???

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2006-Adria-Vi...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes?hash=item439ba8d36e


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hoax*

Yep, it is Genuine.

I am selling it.

Cash only please, will only arrange collection from East London Docks!

€euros preferred but will accept US $


----------



## 127057 (Aug 18, 2009)

It looks similar to one that was referred to on here some time ago that I believe was considered a hoax. 

You know what they say about if it looks too good to be true etc etc 8O


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Wonder if the seller accepts Paypal? :roll: 

Sue


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Usual ebay scam. Contact by email, not through 'ask seller a question' and always a 'hotmail' address, and they are always too cheap. I don't really understand what they get from doing this. If it was to be seen as genuine then they should put a realistic price.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

zero feedback!!!!


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

paulmold said:


> I don't really understand what they get from doing this.


I can answer that one - they get your money :!: it's a variation on the dud cheque routine - can't remember all the details but it's a well known scam - Buyer beware as they say :!:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I have just had recent conversation with Ebay about these ads and what the scammer gets out of it is at the least your deposit at the worst the full amount. 

In most cases they say that they are 'too far away with work' at the moment so they have asked ebay to act as their agent (something ebay strongly insists they do not do...ever). Scammers then set up a phony ebay page (the address bar will give it away) saying that ebay will be the mediator for the transaction and as soon as they receive your money a 'representative' will deliver the van directly to your door. When we were looking I'd say a good 50% of the classified ads were this type of hoax.

Obviously some people must fall for these scams as they continually appear.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

It's a pretty unique model as well



> renault diesel 2.7


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> zero feedback!!!!


He has actually got feedback in 2008, its a genuine ebay browser listing address, but its no doubt a scam, go with cash and get mugged, pay by Western Union, pay a deposit etc etc

http://[b]cgi.ebay.co.uk[/b]/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=

Far too cheap

Peter


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

dawnwynne said:


> Obviously some people must fall for these scams as they continually appear.


The only people who could 'fall' for this type of scam are those who like to buy 'off the back of a lorry'. If you are stupid enough to think you can buy a £30k vehicle for a third of the price, then you get what you deserve.

I always hit the 'report this item' button on these ads but ebay sometimes take 2 days to remove. I reported this one at midday today, it's still on now.

Last week I found one which had copied the script and photos of a genuine trader's ad. I phoned the trader who had already had it removed once and it was back on within a day. Does no-one at ebay vet these ads. If they stand out to us how come they don't stand out to ebay.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

oops double post


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

I always like to bombard these scammers with email enquiries fo a laugh. Anyway I've written an email asking for details and got this straight back

What a suprise he's away so I can't view



> More photos at:
> http://s980.photobucket.com/albums/ae282/2006AdriaVision/
> No previous or current damages, hpi clear. I have to tell you that I'm currently out of town so view isn't an option. The motorhome is located home in Cheshire and I will get somebody to deliver it to you.. no problems.. The price total including delivery for it is £11,550. Real Bargain, looking for a fast sale !
> The deal will go strictly according to eBay Classified Ad rules and policy. Also, a refund policy will be included.
> Thank you


I'm going to reply stating that as the motorhome is mine, photographed on my front drive, then viewing will be easy !!!


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

mickyc said:


> I always like to bombard these scammers with email enquiries fo a laugh. Anyway I've written an email asking for details and got this straight back
> 
> What a suprise he's away so I can't view
> 
> ...


LOL....now that would be a good response!

And you're right Paulmold...you get what you pay for!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

This add has been on at least 2 other times to my knowledge


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

I was tempted to reply but my sellers name is johnscross and that comes up on the email as 'Johns Cross Motorhome and Camping Centre'!

Apart from that I was a bit wary about him possibly getting our ebay and paypal email address's

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> I was tempted to reply but my sellers name is johnscross and that comes up on the email as 'Johns Cross Motorhome and Camping Centre'!
> 
> Apart from that I was a bit wary about him possibly getting our ebay and paypal email address's
> 
> Peter


I have reported it to ebay, maybe everyons should do so, which should ensure that it gets removed.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Jezport said:


> I have reported it to ebay, maybe everyons should do so, which should ensure that it gets removed.


As said in previous reply, I reported it yesterday midday and it's still on.
I think ebay should ban anything with a 'hotmail' email address. Surely anyone who has internet access must have an an email address from their internet provider which would be tracable in fraud cases. These scammers always hide behind the anonimity of a 'hotmail' address.


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

I have just reported this to Ebay,i suggest as many members as possible do the same.Regards Rob.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Good teamwork, It has been removed.

I know that most of us can see a scam a mile off, but I think some people are iether too trusting or let the idea of a bargain cloud their view.

Its upto us to protect them :3some:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Lets see how long before it appears again. Maybe Ebay wait for several reports to go in before they take a scam off and not rely on just one or two.


----------



## nickit (Apr 27, 2009)

> Hi Paul
> Your reply seems very short after all my efforts to ensure everything is correct, you hardly touched upon my point about the size of storage for 'friends who would not wish to be seen' if you get my drift.
> 
> You are serious about selling the van and not testing me I hope?
> ...


Fantastic news the van comes with a (T)ransport (w)orkers (a)ccordance (t)est!

Pardon the language!

Expand quote and read from bottom up to see his full response!

I love Fridays at work!!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Its back on

scam Adria

Lets all report it again


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Dont report it, I want to buy the bloody thing. It's a bargain!!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

nickit said:


> > Hi Paul
> > Your reply seems very short after all my efforts to ensure everything is correct, you hardly touched upon my point about the size of storage for 'friends who would not wish to be seen' if you get my drift.
> >
> > You are serious about selling the van and not testing me I hope?
> ...


Brilliant responses from you, I love a bit of sarcasm!

I have reported it to ebay again.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

It hasn't been on for a few days now but a new one has appeared , item number 170413258955, an Autosleeper Symphony 1998 for £3200!!!. This one has appeared several times before, I've reported it many times, new seller name this time, same description copied from genuine trader who is not advertising it at moment (maybe sold). Please report this one and help rid ebay of scammers.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

paulmold said:


> It hasn't been on for a few days now but a new one has appeared , item number 170413258955, an Autosleeper Symphony 1997 for £3200!!!. This one has appeared several times before, I've reported it many times, new seller name this time, same description copied from genuine trader who is not advertising it at moment (maybe sold). Please report this one and help rid ebay of scammers.


They have done the ad in a similar way to the Adria, especially the email address to contact.

Reported


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Paul, please go easy with the Hotmail ban idea, some of us use web based mail for legitimate reasons. 

In our case we no longer have any land lines at home because we are usually away. We therefore use a dongle with a local sim card to connect from wherever we are, Alan.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry, I never thought about such instances. I am just trying to think of how to stop scammers and obviously ebay do not read every advert and even if they do they wouldn't recognise when something is obviously well below market price.

Ebay brought out a selling rule earlier this year that any advert for sale is checked to be placed using the sellers normal computer and if not then are supposed to check with the sellers listed contact details to see if listing is genuine. This is obviously not happening either.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Paul, please go easy with the Hotmail ban idea, some of us use web based mail for legitimate reasons.
> 
> In our case we no longer have any land lines at home because we are usually away. We therefore use a dongle with a local sim card to connect from wherever we are, Alan.


I think that legitimate sellers dont add an email address seperatly at the bottom of the description as all communication can go through Ebay via the ask a question or contact seller option.


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

It is Ebay's fault that these individuals are allowed to advertise.No checks were done on me when i joined Ebay.I think a search should be done on anyone wanting an account criminal/bankruptcy etc. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.Regards Rob.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Link to item has disappeared???


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wait and see how long it takes to come back on!!!!


----------

